# Guppy Fry Color?



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

I have 4 guppy frys that are almost a week old.:fish: 1 is colorless, one has specks of black on it and the other two you can clearly see the specks color. They had those colors on them when they were born however. I'm sure it's not a platy as seeing my platy wasn't pregnant and the two female guppies were. Aren't guppies suppose to be colorless as babies? Oh, They already came pregnant when i bought them so i have no idea who the father is.:fish:


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2009)

Elyn,

not really. my guppys had a some fry last night and i found the same colorations. that is few of them had specks of colors where as few were colourless. 

the true colors of a the fry will appear when they are about 3 months old.

hope this helps.


----------



## Elyn (May 18, 2009)

Oh, I see. Most websites that I read and what not says that they are suppose to be colorless till like 2-3 months? I started to think that maybe one of my other fishes pulled a fast one on me ><


----------



## balloon molly (Oct 25, 2009)

Actually guppies produce darker colors quicker or at birth, you will start to see diffrent colors after 1-3 months depending on how fast your fry grow
Best Of Luck!


----------

